# goat stomping feet & scratching the ground



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

What does this mean? 

It's hot here its about 28 degrees Celsius 

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Male? Female? Anything else?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Males and nothing else


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I bought a new buck he's in the pen beside him. I tried to keep them together but they keep fighting so I separated but now he's sratching feet on the ground. And ramming the fence where the other buck stands and stares at him. 

There both horned bucks


----------



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

http://animals.mom.me/mean-goat-paws-ground-2490.html
Maybe this will help you


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds like he's ticked off.....?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dominance thing. He's upset. 

Are you using for breeding?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes I am using the buck for breeding 

Thanks guys!


----------

